# What a girl wants.... If you opened a watch store just for female watch enthusiasts..



## LauraLovesWatches

I get it, I promise I do. I've recently been hit by the bug again. It's a strange place to be. In a forum that is predominantly men. Appreciating a good watch but knowing that many watches are not right-sized or right styled for women. We have to work hard to find interesting watches (not fashion watches) that hold interest. A round white MOP auto with diamonds has been done....and done and done. I'm looking at watches in the 1,000-4,000 range.

Gentlemen, imagine for a moment that your current love of watches was unusual for men, and to learn about watches, you had to hang out in a purse and jewelry forum 

This makes me wonder about opening a watch store online just for ladies who love mechanical watches and finding wonderful examples that are fit for a lady.

Pretending I am opening this wonderful store - Ladies, what would you like to see under one roof? Why do you like it? What speaks to you as a woman collector?


----------



## KCZ

Dive watches, 33-36 mm, in a variety of colors, but I want a less expensive quartz option since it's probably going to get wet. Some replacement 18mm SS bracelets...it's nearly impossible to find any sturdy ones that fit 18mm lugs. No more watches that have hands that are the same color as the dial so you can't read them...I swear at least 2/3's of women's watches are made like this. Moonphases and dual/world timers.


----------



## MallardDuck

Like the spirit of this! I have been thinking about expanding my small collection and have been mulling over my options. I've really had to look hard to identify realistic choices, and would love if there is "one store" that caters directly to someone like me! 

1) I agree with quality, I want first and foremost a solid, reliable watch. 
2) I will only buy automatic watches, but that doesn't mean quartz watches shouldn't be sold here. 
3) Variety of designs. Honestly I see nothing wrong with diamonds here and there, but diamonds/MOP doesn't automatically make for the ONLY ladies watch. I want to see more elegant designs. Personally I think watchmakers should go bolder instead of the same same all the time (i.e., Rolex). 
4) I'd like to see more 30-38mm diameter watches, regardless of design. 
5) More complications! I spent forever finding a dual time that worked for me.
6) Diversity of brands, everything from Lange to Longines.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Nice suggestions so far. I would like to see more colorful straps in the 18mm or less lug widths. 18mm is popular enough that you have a lot of options already, but the vast majority are more masculine or neutral color ways. Some whimsical prints rather than yet another Bond NATO would be lovely. Having a “short” length option for all straps would also be nice.


----------



## mrv

Leather straps with quick-release pins in all colors and patterns to match all kinds of outfits!!! Michele already has something like this, but their straps are way overpriced - why should I pay $50 or more for a tiny piece of flowered leather??? Men are never made to pay this much for similar quality! Timex also used to have fabric "NATO" straps in many colors and patterns for their ladies Weekender watches, but now most of them have been discontinued...


----------



## mauhip

What my ideal watch shop would have:

1) A wider variety of watches in sizes 32mm-38mm.
2) A wider variety of quick release watch straps in sizes 14mm-20mm.
3) A shop that sells the full range of brands from affordable to luxury.
4) A website where you can filter by a larger range of things ie. complication, hand colour, lug width, lug to lug etc.
5) A website that displays the watches lug-to-lug in it's description.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saracb

I love this idea!
For me, I agree with the more options in the 30-36 mm size range, all styles from dressy to sporty. I can't say how many times I have seen a watch and it is only available in a 40 mm. 
Another thing that I would like to see is shorter strap options. I often have to get straps that I don't necessarily love just because I need it to fit.


----------



## chatman

My wife loves skeleton watches and would love to get something in the haute horology segment that’s smaller than 40mm. I found her an old AP skeleton that’s a tiny 29mm but she wants something with a little more wrist presence.


----------



## ruby.rose.opal

Every single one of my quartz watches would be available in mechanical. Cartier Tank Solo, Cartier Panthere, Baume and Mercier Classima, Seiko Tank.


----------



## Papillon4

chatman said:


> My wife loves skeleton watches and would love to get something in the haute horology segment that’s smaller than 40mm. I found her an old AP skeleton that’s a tiny 29mm but she wants something with a little more wrist presence.


Oris has a nice Skelton model in 33 and 40 mm, in their Artelier Collection …


----------



## Papillon4

What appeals to me as a woman collector …
Is an excellent quality watch with great looks and PURPOSE ! Oh - and mechanical , not quartz.
Most brand’s ideas of a woman’s watch in their lineups,,,, are very pretty , quartz(because women can’t be bothered to wind their watches ), and a date window is the only complication a woman should want in their watches …
Therefore! I would like to see a women’s watch boutique that features “mens” watches in 36 - 40 mm sizes, in all the fine Swiss, German brands and Japanese brands (- of which ,I’m discovering on this wonderful WUS, includes more then just Seiko !)
Oh, and Jenni Elle and her IBWC could also highlight suggestions for this boutique .
🥂


----------



## bth1234

LauraLovesWatches said:


> I get it, I promise I do. I've recently been hit by the bug again. It's a strange place to be. In a forum that is predominantly men. Appreciating a good watch but knowing that many watches are not right-sized or right styled for women. We have to work hard to find interesting watches (not fashion watches) that hold interest. A round white MOP auto with diamonds has been done....and done and done. I'm looking at watches in the 1,000-4,000 range.
> 
> Gentlemen, imagine for a moment that your current love of watches was unusual for men, and to learn about watches, you had to hang out in a purse and jewelry forum
> 
> This makes me wonder about opening a watch store online just for ladies who love mechanical watches and finding wonderful examples that are fit for a lady.
> 
> Pretending I am opening this wonderful store - Ladies, what would you like to see under one roof? Why do you like it? What speaks to you as a woman collector?


From a bloke. See if Jennie Elle wants a partner.
Success awaits.


----------



## bth1234

mrv said:


> Leather straps with quick-release pins in all colors and patterns to match all kinds of outfits!!! Michele already has something like this, but their straps are way overpriced - why should I pay $50 or more for a tiny piece of flowered leather??? Men are never made to pay this much for similar quality! Timex also used to have fabric "NATO" straps in many colors and patterns for their ladies Weekender watches, but now most of them have been discontinued...


I am not sure about the flowered leather. Check out watch strap pricing at any "name" brand.
Raymond Weil quoted me £190 for leather, plus £75 for the butterfly clasp
Omega are something like £320 for alligator plus £215 for the folding clasp.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

bth1234 said:


> From a bloke. See if Jennie Elle wants a partner.
> Success awaits.


Ahh, I am having fun and hijinks in the relative anonymity of the watch forum. I'm not really a camera ready, cute, cool girl like Jennie. Sweet of you to have this thought though.


----------



## chatman

Papillon4 said:


> Oris has a nice Skelton model in 33 and 40 mm, in their Artelier Collection …


Yup, we looked at those - the 33mm was interesting (though discontinued). In the end, I found the skeletonization on the 40mm to be a little drab (not surprising given the price point - skeletonization is a time-consuming and expensive activity to do well). We also looked into the Maurice LaCroix skeletons, but they are enormous at 42mm+. 

I'm currently looking into getting her an Arnold & Son Nebula 38mm, as she has developed an affection for larger watches.


----------



## Papillon4

chatman said:


> I'm currently looking into getting her an Arnold & Son Nebula 38mm, as she has developed an affection for larger watches.


38-40 mm watches -that’s my sweet spot .
I don’t have large wrists but this size still feels comfortable . I like watches that can time things - chronographs and watches with turning bezels….there are many great options in this size range.
Arnold &Son make amazing watches! Best luck on your skeleton hunt 🥂


----------



## jkingrph

mrv said:


> Leather straps with quick-release pins in all colors and patterns to match all kinds of outfits!!! Michele already has something like this, but their straps are way overpriced - why should I pay $50 or more for a tiny piece of flowered leather??? Men are never made to pay this much for similar quality! Timex also used to have fabric "NATO" straps in many colors and patterns for their ladies Weekender watches, but now most of them have been discontinued...


Have you looked at Barton watch bands
BARTON Watch Bands | The Strap Your Watch Deserves – Barton Watch Bands 
numerous styles, colors, materials and with the quick release pins. I have several of their leather and alligator grain bands, quality seems quite good. Watch them as they often have sales.


----------



## mrv

I've seen this website. They have next to nothing in 16mm size, it's a men's bands website. And not even a single nylon band in 16mm size, it's a joke. I'm not even talking about smaller bands, they have zero of those.


----------



## Papillon4

jkingrph said:


> Have you looked at Barton watch bands
> BARTON Watch Bands | The Strap Your Watch Deserves – Barton Watch Bands
> numerous styles, colors, materials and with the quick release pins. I have several of their leather and alligator grain bands, quality seems quite good. Watch them as they often have sales.


I’ve ordered numerous Barton quick release leather straps - some in odd sizes , and have always been happy with their quality , durability and prompt shipping .
I love their Horween leather straps - awesome quality !


----------



## catspispenguins

Unless it’s significantly undersized or seriously bejeweled I would consider most watches unisex.

Hell I’d even buy a ladies yacht master to save a few bucks


----------



## Robotaz

Wow, tough concept…the lady’s watch shop site.

I totally know what you mean. I rarely see cool lady’s watches. Grand Seiko has some nice ones, and some smaller diameter men’s that could work.

I’ve subscribed and going to look around for ideas. It interests me!


----------



## roscoe67

The problem, as I see it, is that watches are not seen as a prestige item for women in the way they are for men (this is a generalization). Since it is one of the few pieces of jewelry a man can wear, and because it connotes certain characteristics the man wants to present (coolness, elegance, toughness, economic success), a lot gets invested in that one thing. I don't see that same urge to display for women (for watches). I personally know no women who are interested in watches, other than as tools for step-counting and telling time. My wife wears a Garmin VivoFit that does a lot of smart stuff, is indestructible, illuminates in the dark at a touch, and only needs a new battery once every year or so. She regards my interest in them as adorable, but ultimately stupid. I am, however, responsible for changing the battery, so I do have some value.


----------



## rationaltime

Roscoe, maybe you came to the wrong forum to tell the 
women who read here that they are not interested in watches.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ancreanchor

I would make a women's sport watch. 100m water resistant, chronograph, steel case. Upper end of the size scale without being 'oversize' so I guess 36 or 38mm? Silicone rubber straps with deployant clasp.

Like the APRO/Nautilus/Overseas I'd want to do something with the case. I'd start with diamond as a motif- watches are both a tool and jewelry. But instead of the actual stone I'd do a diamond shaped case. The other key design element is the bezel. Maybe a rounded square (i.e. cushion-cut diamond shape). I'd want something scalloped but I feel like vacheron's is probably a dirt magnet due to the angles. 

Dial would be shiny (maybe MOP or enamel) with applied black metal markers for contrast. I'd use black lume (like omega dark side of the moon black/black). Hands would be the same black metal with black lume to contrast the dial. 

If I put gems on the watch, it would be exclusively rubies, in reference to the stone used inside the watch movement.


----------



## MissMetal

I'm just getting into the hobby myself here. I'd love to see sub-30mm case offerings with some mild diamond options. Watches are jewelry


----------



## Watchbreath

You'll close in 4 months.


----------



## Richard_r86

I'm a man, but my nr 1 dressy pick would be Cartier. By far the most elegant watch. 









More sporty I'd pick an Aquaracer


----------



## AndyCouey

Matching YM 16622's ?? His and hers, I think that would like pretty good, easy everyday pieces but still a touch more sporty class

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyCouey

I just picked up one of these and was surprised about 2 aspects 1) how striking the green was!
2) I didn't think I would like the diamonds around the bezel, but actually have come to like it. Hard for me to put it in words but a touch of fun to the elegance.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maviarab

GF is in love with this Rado Captain Cook Marina Hoermanseder


----------



## Pj66

Different color dials. As a male in this hobby I often want to get my wife a watch that she would like. Not so easy as most “womens” watches are too small and hard to read. She likes:
Quartz
Easy to read dial (minimum 30mm?)
Bright colors
I have always found it odd that the watch brands are actually missing out on a big market since most males in this hobby would want to share it with their partners. The difference is that most women would go after looks instead of brand or movement. There was a really nice pink dial Squale 50 Atmos I wanted to get my wife but it was sized for men at 42! What a waste of a nice pink dial.


----------



## roscoe67

rationaltime said:


> Roscoe, maybe you came to the wrong forum to tell the
> women who read here that they are not interested in watches.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I am making an observation, not endorsing a view. And it is a generalization, as any social observation must be.

I am happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## KCZ

Do you think the women that post in this forum are uninterested in watches?


roscoe67 said:


> I am making an observation, not endorsing a view. And it is a generalization, as any social observation must be.
> 
> I am happy to be proven wrong.


Do you think the women that post in this forum are uninterested in watches?


----------



## heidimg

MallardDuck said:


> Like the spirit of this! I have been thinking about expanding my small collection and have been mulling over my options. I've really had to look hard to identify realistic choices, and would love if there is "one store" that caters directly to someone like me!
> 
> 1) I agree with quality, I want first and foremost a solid, reliable watch.
> 2) I will only buy automatic watches, but that doesn't mean quartz watches shouldn't be sold here.
> 3) Variety of designs. Honestly I see nothing wrong with diamonds here and there, but diamonds/MOP doesn't automatically make for the ONLY ladies watch. I want to see more elegant designs. Personally I think watchmakers should go bolder instead of the same same all the time (i.e., Rolex).
> 4) I'd like to see more 30-38mm diameter watches, regardless of design.
> 5) More complications! I spent forever finding a dual time that worked for me.
> 6) Diversity of brands, everything from Lange to Longines.


Late to the thread - newbie here! But yes, all of this. And the strap options to match. I've loved being able to get customized straps online, but it would be ever better to get the feel for them in person.


----------



## Own2hands

Brian Eno’s Watch said:


> Having a “short” length option for all straps would also be nice.


yes, this.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Great concept, Laura! Interesting to see what women enthusiasts are looking for in watches. Also great to see we have some women members here on WUS! Most of what I am seeing is women want to have cool mechanical watch options that fit them! I couldn’t tell if you wanted any opinions from guys or not. Stop reading if you don’t! Lol.
What about vintage pieces? There are lots of smaller options out there and women love vintage, right?! I would make education a large part of the store as well to expose girls to this world of watches that they may be curious about, but don’t know where to start. Women centric articles and such. I would love to see more girls/women getting into watches. I have met few girls that collect watches, though comparatively many of them that appreciate watches or find them interesting. Though most of them and this applies to a lot of guys too; just wear apples watches.
Another thought. What about a micro brand dedicated to women enthusiasts? I’m not sure if any exist.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Met a woman and her husband today. I complimented her on her watch. She was surprised I liked it. It was a ladies Seiko dive watch with a Pepsi bezel and diamond bracelet (I assume fake diamonds, but who knows). Turns out she actually dives with it and has for years. Thought that was really cool. She legit uses this probably 34mm watch and bezel as a diving tool. She said it was perfectly legible underwater.


----------



## vmgotit

As a male watch enthusiast, it is nice to see see what females think and want in watches. Never really had a female partner or family member really interested in Watches. I can see a woman with the same issues and joys when you find a strap or bracelet that fits size wise but from the other end of the Spectrum. My wrists are 8-1/4”. Most straps, bracelet are 8”. I own and wear Watches 34mm- 45.5mm. The smaller are Vintage. Smaller Diver Watches are hard to find. Thanks for some insight into the female members views and imput. I wish more women would share the thoughts and Ideas with all in this male dominated hobby. Vance.


----------



## PotatoSmashed

Something with ample bedazzle


----------



## rifmon

I like your idea. Do it!

As a man who loves watches, I always wonder if the conventional wisdom of the various watch manufacturers are right in that their offerings for women all seem to be mucho fancy with diamonds all over the place. I don't know, but I bet there are a lot of women who would prefer more purposeful designs, whether it be Tool watches, dress watches or sports watches. Maybe it's because I tend to prefer simple designs and I'm projecting onto what women would prefer. 

When I try to find a watch for my wife or daughter. I look at most offerings and don't like most of them at all. 

My wife told me she likes simple with Arabic numerals. Round,... not complicated, not overly fancy. Not easy to find!


----------



## Emphasis

rifmon said:


> I like your idea. Do it!
> 
> As a man who loves watches, I always wonder if the conventional wisdom of the various watch manufacturers are right in that their offerings for women all seem to be mucho fancy with diamonds all over the place. I don't know, but I bet there are a lot of women who would prefer more purposeful designs, whether it be Tool watches, dress watches or sports watches. Maybe it's because I tend to prefer simple designs and I'm projecting onto what women would prefer.
> 
> When I try to find a watch for my wife or daughter. I look at most offerings and don't like most of them at all.
> 
> My wife told me she likes simple with Arabic numerals. Round,... not complicated, not overly fancy. Not easy to find!


Two watches that I've moved on from that might fit your criteria, are the Stowa Antea and IWC pilot 36. Nomos could probably be interchangeable with Stowa for a bit more increase in price.


----------



## O2AFAC67

My late wife's 4th Breitling, Windrider series "Callisto"...


----------



## vmgotit

Laura,
What if you did open an online store, specializing in women’s Watches, but also carrying Men’s Watches to help pay the bills? Vance.


----------



## Crosspolytope

Laura, I think this could be a great business. People often don't see the benefits of a more specialized focused business for a niche market. There are 400 million people in the US, 200 million women. If .1% of women were into watches that is still 200,000 women. Also if you focus on preowned you could find amazing deals for pennies on the dollar because the perceived market isn't there, that with basic guarantees and your curated collection would mean you'd be able to sell for a significant profit. Plus you get to have all the fun of the hunt, not to project but that's certainly my favorite part of this "hobby."


----------



## 03hemi

Hello Kitty would be a must!


----------



## Mr. Bones

LauraLovesWatches said:


> I get it, I promise I do. I've recently been hit by the bug again. It's a strange place to be. In a forum that is predominantly men. Appreciating a good watch but knowing that many watches are not right-sized or right styled for women. We have to work hard to find interesting watches (not fashion watches) that hold interest. A round white MOP auto with diamonds has been done....and done and done. I'm looking at watches in the 1,000-4,000 range.
> 
> Gentlemen, imagine for a moment that your current love of watches was unusual for men, and to learn about watches, you had to hang out in a purse and jewelry forum
> 
> This makes me wonder about opening a watch store online just for ladies who love mechanical watches and finding wonderful examples that are fit for a lady.
> 
> Pretending I am opening this wonderful store - Ladies, what would you like to see under one roof? Why do you like it? What speaks to you as a woman collector?


I would like to see more mechanical ladies watches with a sober and non fancy design, let's say, like the old nice and beautiful cadatte size lady watches of the 60's and 70's. 
I do think that a 30 or a 34 mm case is perfect size for a ladies watch, and it is my favorite one. 

Thank you for the post.
Very interesting.


----------



## hey_nice_watch!

First time posting here but I am a long-time lurker. I ran across this post a week ago and haven't been able to stop thinking about it since! I don't consider myself a watch collector exactly. I have maybe 4 and most of the time I'm not actively watch shopping. BUT. I do prefer to wear a watch and I like nice things. My dad is a watch collector (he's probably a member of this forum  ) — so I had enough exposure to them when I was growing up that I can recognize and appreciate a nice timepiece. I'd feel confident saying that I have more horology knowledge/appreciation than the average non-collector.

I would love to see:

• More mechanical watches in the 30mm-35mm range
• More ladies designs that don't rely on MOP and diamonds
• Smaller strap options

One thing I have noticed is that there are lot more watch design options for women in the Japanese domestic market. It makes me wonder if watches are just more popular with women in Japan — and if that is the case — are they more popular with women there because they have more options? Or is it that they have more options because they are more popular? I will say that even with the bigger selection there, a good majority of the ladies options in Japan's market are still quartz. I've got no issue with quartz but it's a bummer not to have more mechanical options for small wristed ladies. My wrists are a size where even 36mm and 37mm can be overwhelming.


----------



## Tseg

Quartz and diamonds. Full stop.


----------



## Seabee1

unsurprising the number of males who think they can answer the OPs title question...mansplainin...brought to you by people without a clue


----------



## hey_nice_watch!

Seabee1 said:


> unsurprising the number of males who think they can answer the OPs title question...mansplainin...brought to you by people without a clue


🤦‍♀️ I imagine the men designing ladies watches are not unlike like the men that feel qualified to answer this question. They're the reason I don't actually own more watches!


----------



## Seabee1

hey_nice_watch! said:


> 🤦‍♀️ I imagine the men designing ladies watches are not unlike like the men that feel qualified to answer this question. They're the reason I don't actually own more watches!


which is to the OPs point, asking 'women' want they would want in a watch store. and then the door opens and in dribbles (oftentimes quite old) testosterone


----------



## JSchinasi

Hopefully you don’t mind another male response here but I will tell you that my female partner is very much bitten by the bug. She would love smaller mechanical watches in the same categories as male/unisex watches - she loves the dress/cocktail watches but also the sport watches and has a hell of a time on that front (especially mechanical, which is a must for her). So she tends to go vintage a lot given the smaller case sizes on those watches.

All of this is to say that I would strongly consider a vintage presence for any marketplace aimed at women. Modern sports watches are where my partner finds a dearth of options, but vintage options alongside the modern watches could be another way to get people hooked.


----------



## otempora

hey_nice_watch! said:


> First time posting here but I am a long-time lurker.
> 
> I would love to see:
> 
> • More mechanical watches in the 30mm-35mm range
> • More ladies designs that don't rely on MOP and diamonds
> • Smaller strap options
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that there are lot more watch design options for women in the Japanese domestic market. It makes me wonder if watches are just more popular with women in Japan — and if that is the case — are they more popular with women there because they have more options?. My wrists are a size where even 36mm and 37mm can be overwhelming.


Hi! Welcome! You bring up some excellent points. I don’t have many answers but good questions help us think about the issues. I have smaller wrists, and it’s very frustrating not to be able to find a model or a strap that is suitable for me when I see a watch design I like. I wonder if it’s just more cost-effective for some manufacturers to market their stuff as all “unisex” and if it doesn’t fit you right, then too bad . . . 

I’d really like to know whether watches are more popular in Japan than in other countries/cultures. Having more design choices and size-appropriate watches would appeal to me for sure. 

I need to go look more at recent Japanese domestic market offerings for women, since you bring that up. The other day I spotted some beautiful Seiko models for women, their Lukia line, and I’d had no idea they existed. Unfortunately they’re not very available to me in the US unless I want to order from overseas and reckon with delays and paying duty. 

Someone out there with funding etc. might make a very good thing of watches marketed to women. Women per se don’t all have the same taste, but when you can’t even get a watch that you like AND that looks nice on your wrist and is legible, then I call that an opportunity for some entrepreneur to fill.


----------



## otempora

JSchinasi said:


> Hopefully you don’t mind another male response here but I will tell you that my female partner is very much bitten by the bug. She would love smaller mechanical watches in the same categories as male/unisex watches - she loves the dress/cocktail watches but also the sport watches and has a hell of a time on that front (especially mechanical, which is a must for her). So she tends to go vintage a lot given the smaller case sizes on those watches.
> 
> All of this is to say that I would strongly consider a vintage presence for any marketplace aimed at women. Modern sports watches are where my partner finds a dearth of options, but vintage options alongside the modern watches could be another way to get people hooked.


All this is true for me. It is REALLY hard to find a sports model that both fits an average (or smaller than average) woman, AND has the features that men’s watches have. For instance, I was looking at Citizen watches the other day, and only one of all their women’s models has the atomic time feature. And if you want a Baby-G, then you’ll have to do without altimeter/barometer/thermometer in a women’s model. A G-Shock is mostly out of the question due to the large case diameter.

I have one Seiko diver and, yep, it’s vintage. And quartz, but that is what I was able to find. I think we’re seeing “what women want” more clearly as we hear from more women, eh? I really appreciate you sharing your partner’s thoughts on our options.

If we had size-appropriate, full-featured sports watches for women, I wonder if we would still turn to vintage watches to fill that niche.

BTW I got a Suunto instead of a Baby-G because I wanted all the features. I love it but it’s so big for my wrist . . .


----------



## hey_nice_watch!

otempora said:


> For instance, I was looking at Citizen watches the other day, and only one of all their women’s models has the atomic time feature.


Yes, definitely check out the JDM Citizens! Many of them have atomic time, luminous hands, perpetual calendar, and world time all packed into a pretty small package. The xC line and the Exceed line is where I found most of those. And the Seiko Lukia line you mentioned is gorgeous, I saw a lot of those I liked when I was checking out the Citizens. Sakura Watches and Ippo Japan are the places I've looked b/c they both actually ship to the US fairly quickly.


----------

